# Starting Ultramarines



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

With Black reach almost out I'm starting an ultramarine force. To start I've bought some of the nicest models in the 40k universe, Marneus Calgar and his honour guard. The first model I've done is the free Black Reach termie in White Dwarf as a paint test and put Calgar together. C+C are welcome. Cheers
-Callum


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just finished spraying these guys :biggrin:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

So I've quickly painted some Mordian Blue on these guys as a base coat before bed, more tomorrow :biggrin:

Any C+C is welcomed :good:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've painted the HG abit more, someones got to comment on them at some point  lol


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Good work so far on these the Calgar model is fantastic :good:


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job so far keep it up :good:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cheers Warpath and Reaper, heres some where I am at the moment. Painted white and base coated gold areas.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I've added abit more detail and now I have even more ultramarines :biggrin: I know have another 5 terminators which have been base coated blue and today I bought the 5 man black reach paint set because I don't have time to buy and paint the big box set and gives me a goal to achieve while doing my last year of A-levels. I had a chaplain to be used in a dark angel kill team but thought he'd be better used as a smerf.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I don't have pictures yet but have started making Captain Ardius and wanted to know if it was better to paint the detail on his shoulder of model it out of green stuff? I'll try and put some photos of him so far on as well as some more of Calgar's squad :biggrin: please someone replay lol


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

not bad so far, i think you made me wanna get a marnus model to convert, could make a very cool blood raven


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah he'd be great as a librarian with a force staff charging at the enemy either two handed or the other arm using some sort of psykic power :biggrin:

Almost finished Calgar, he just needs the cloak touched up and maybe another layer of red and then finish his face.
Also heres Captain Ardius I've just got to decide if I want the armour shoulder pad on his sword arm or the other. I figured that the studed pad is reinforced with the studs so would protect the captain from the gun getting hot.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet job, love it, can not wait antil it is finished +rep


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, sorry I haven't posted in ages but coursework has taken over my life lol. The cameras not the best but heres some pics of my whole army. The first pic isn't as good as the other ones because I didn't use the flash but there is what I've done so far. What do you think?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The basing looks ace, could you use photo buctet, so we can see them better, But it looks ace what I can see


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Whats photo buctet?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

A web site that you can down load biger pics, and import them in to Heresy easier. Try it


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

looks good, nice crisp paint job +rep


----------



## Hooman (Mar 9, 2008)

looks good so far +rep


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just signed in to Photobucket,










is that better?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Much better. +rep for the marneus.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres the other pics now from PB 



























update: got a drop pod yesterday at the release as well as play a few 500 point games using the new codex :biggrin: soo much fun.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres an update on whats happening so far, I've got my Sternguard Squad a sergant with Powerfist and a special weapon.



















The sergents head is slightly cocked because there wasn't much room on the model but I think it looks cool :biggrin: comments welcomed


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is a hell a lot better


----------

